# Scooter Premium / Insurance Madness



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

OK so we're not talking the mega buck quotes that some folks have been quoted but it pays to shop around for insurance.

I've got a 125cc maxi scooter, do a max 5,000 miles a year on it and it's garaged overnight.

No claims or convictions and about 137 years NCB.

Renewal quote was £172 with about a billion pounds in excesses.

Went online and got a better level of cover (low excess) *with the same insurer* for £92.

Now what is that all about?

When I rang my previous broker they weren't bothered at all that I wasn't renewing so I didn't give them the option to match the lower quote.

It's all a nonsense to me.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

think its just the norm to quote stupid ££ at renewal as so many people must just accpet its that pay up 

the price match thing grinds my gears , why should i stay when they tried it on but somehow can lower all of a suden


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Every year my partner and I swap ownership of the Admiral multicar policy as the quote is always £200 less than the renewal. They managed to match their own quote once, but that was only after them repeatedly going back to their supervisor. It ends up being quicker to just take out a new policy.

Madness!


----------

